# C&C on a quinceanera photoshoot, thanks as always!



## LuckySe7en (Mar 27, 2012)

I would like to get some feedback on my progress. I've been working hard to produce quality photos and I need some honest feedback. 
For information purposes, all were shot with a T2i and a 50. 
1





2




3


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 27, 2012)

Not really fond of the over the shoulder poses.

I really like the one on the stairs, but it reads "lonely at the prom" to me. Maybe a cuter/happier look, engaging the camera may have helped alleviate that feeling.


----------



## stone_family3 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm very fond of the stairs, I like the lines and I like the contrast between the dark background and her bright dress. Only downside is I'd like to see her smile a bit more  It's a happy occasion.


----------



## ewick (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with both above me. good framing but she could have looked a little happier. over all nice work. if you guys get a chance and check out the new born I shot and c&c. No where near as good as all of you but I'll get there.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks for the comments.  I was going for a dramatic look on the staircase.  I'm trying to do different things.  I have another with her smiling.
Any comments on the overall processing?  I'm worried that I'm over-doing the skin.  Thanks


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 28, 2012)

Shoulder (and background) are too bright and the shoulder a bit too much to get the drama necessary.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 28, 2012)

nice edit traveler.  I knew there was something about her back that drew too much attention, thanks.  I'll tone it down a bit


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 28, 2012)

I wouldnt use white vignette if I were you.  Good job otherwise.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks Schwetty, I swear I can't get away from the vignette!  I really do try but it's like crack!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 28, 2012)

Crack is whack!

I also think you should really experiment with focal length 85 or longer.  If you think 50mm is cool, wait until you try 85.  You should be fine outdoor.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, shot like this... look at the grass on the top right.  Remove it!  Either crop it closer or use clone tool.  It is a distraction.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 28, 2012)

yea I caught that.  This was an earlier edit.  On the actual print, I cropped that out.  Thanks!  I'm a big fan of your work so it makes me feel better about my work knowing you think it's acceptable


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 28, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> thanks Schwetty, I swear I can't get away from the vignette!  I really do try but it's like crack!



Stop it hipster! lol

But seriously stop it. The vignette should only be used when it is actually needed for a correction. 

Shots are better then most I see of 15's. 

Eyes open is much better then eyes closed. Much better.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 28, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Also, shot like this... look at the grass on the top right.  Remove it!  Either crop it closer or use clone tool.  It is a distraction.



Youre like hawk schwetty. Kakaw!


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 28, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Schwetty, I swear I can't get away from the vignette! I really do try but it's like crack!
> ...



Thanks, Joe.  Believe it or not, I have a shot or two sans vignetting.  I'll post it in a few.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 28, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > LuckySe7en said:
> ...



This should help you kick the habit. I have a friend who has the most annoying wife ever which really sucks because it is my best friend. But she loves to take horrible photos or let her friend who thinks she is a seasoned pro photographer take pictures of her and her kids then she butchers them in photoshop with those horrible white vignettes. Your use is subtle compared to hers and you dont type stupid crap in white helvetica to mark the occasion. But still this is what I think of when I see this done. Noob with no taste. Dont be like her. Your pics dont need parlor tricks. The are good to begin with.

One other small thing I thought about. In #2 you should have had her look into the camera. Just would have made it connect more with the subject. Love the pose on the stairs. Good use for one of those humongous dresses.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks again Joe, this is exactly what I think of those horrible vignettes.  I really try to make them as subtle as possible but I know what you mean.
And this is the 2nd time I've posed a quince on those stairs, I think I'm gonna trade mark that pose lol


----------

